# Reparing a deer skull...



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

You should sign up and post this over on http://www.taxidermy.net/forum/index.php?wwwRedirect
I'd say you should be able to pack the brain cavity with bondo or similar and fix it up just fine. Believe there's a taxi area here on the forum as well. Am sure it can be repaired.


----------



## pbrewster (Jun 12, 2012)

K, thank you I'll look into it


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Did the actual skull break or just the antler near the base ?


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Post pics. I would reattach the antler/skull but would not try to blend it seamless for a couple reasons.

1 the fix will age different then bone and will eventually become noticeable. Second, its an interesting story, so leave the reminder there.

Whether it took part of the skull, broke the beam or broke the pedicle it can all be fixed similarly. Get a hanger screw. Its a screw thread on each end. Drill a hole in both pcs and screw together. A little goop or hot glue on threads will hold position. yet still allow flexibility and repairability.

You may need to add blocking in the skull, use a predrilled block of wood,


----------



## pbrewster (Jun 12, 2012)

I'll post some pics of the skull an antler,


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah,post pics please, I gotta see this.


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

JB Weld


----------



## pbrewster (Jun 12, 2012)

*pics of the broken off rack.*















Here are pics so you guys can see what I have to work with.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

This has a great potential for a DIY thread. Please post the pictures and document it as you go through the fix. I know the platic I use to make my string building tools may work to stabilize the skull if that is what broke. It's a 2 part plastic that can be purchased from Reynolds materials. If we had pictures it would be a lot easier to offer suggestions.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh I see, you posted pics while I was typing. :wink: That actually looks like a lot of surface area to work with. first things first get rid of the flesh.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Personally I would proceed with the process of simmering the skull to remove all flesh and oils etc. I would then see what I had to work with and decide how to bond the two pieces together.


----------



## pbrewster (Jun 12, 2012)

That's my plan to start with removing the flesh, I was just a little worried about the hole in the skull either getting bigger or smaller through the simmering of the skull. It's not a huge buck by no means but he's fairly wide, I've just been putting it off do to fear of ruining it, but I don't wanna pay a taxidermist probably btwn $150 - $200 when I can probably accomplish this project. I'll keep you all posted on how it's going. Thanks guys, will more than likely start the cooking process this weekend.


----------



## pbrewster (Jun 12, 2012)

*more pics, got it all de-fleshed*















Alright got all the meat (flesh) off of it, an to my surprise it wasn't as bad as I initially thought it was gonna be, as you all can see there is some of the skull left to 're-attach the antler to, but a guess through the process of freezing it an thawing it out then simmering it the antler portion an skull have drawn up some when I place the antler up to the hole, there are pretty big gaps that are gonna have to be filled in. I'm thinking after its all dried, epoxy antler back on then fill in gaps with Bondo. What do you guys think???


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd use some plaster repair to fill the gaps after the epoxy. Can't remember the brand name but you can get it at Lowes. Little can of white powder you mix with water and spackle in. Works on all kinds of materials. If you are concerned about securing it you could also drill a hole up the antler and use a screw up from the brain cavity into it along with the epoxy. I'd add a large washer or block of wood on the brain cavity side. Should snug it right back into place. That thing will look great when you are done, just take your time with it.


----------



## pbrewster (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks spurhunter, for the recommendation, I'll keep this thread going through completion of the finished project.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

if you are going to patch and fill the crack you will probably need to paint the entire skull. If thats the direction you are heading just use epoxy to glue the bone together and use the same epoxy to fill any voids. Then prime using a stain blocker such as zinsser or kilz and paint.

I still vote for leaving the cracks for conversation and story purpose.


----------



## pbrewster (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation, still undecided on if I just want to go with the basic bleach out look, or be a lil creative with it really leaning towards a carbon fiber look ( seen a few videos on YouTube on doing a carbon fiber appearance with Sparta paint ) the paint you mention KILZ do the that come in an aerosol form or just brush on?


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Its a primer and yes it comes in a spray can as well as brush.


----------



## pbrewster (Jun 12, 2012)

*Pics of antler epoxyed on.*















All right guys been a couple weeks since I updated my thread. So today I got around to attaching the antler to the skull, I used a 2 part epoxy by gorilla glue, then secured it into place with electrical tape as you can plainly see. I hope there was enough contact between antler/skull I guess through it being frozen an refreshed through simmering some of the skull particles came off (for a lack of better words). I plan on removing the tape tomorrow an as long as the epoxy did he job I'm gonna pack the gaps with sparkle then sand the joints, then mask the antlers off an prime it with kissner stain blocker an primer, then decided on a color or paint scheme to finish all off. Well I'll post more pics tomorrow.


----------



## Rockjock (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks like a pirate or Buckaneer


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

pbrewster said:


> View attachment 1618134
> View attachment 1618136
> 
> 
> All right guys been a couple weeks since I updated my thread. So today I got around to attaching the antler to the skull, I used a 2 part epoxy by gorilla glue, then secured it into place with electrical tape as you can plainly see. I hope there was enough contact between antler/skull I guess through it being frozen an refreshed through simmering some of the skull particles came off (for a lack of better words). I plan on removing the tape tomorrow an as long as the epoxy did he job I'm gonna pack the gaps with sparkle then sand the joints, then mask the antlers off an prime it with kissner stain blocker an primer, then decided on a color or paint scheme to finish all off. Well I'll post more pics tomorrow.


I can hardly wait to see the sparkle!  Looks like it will work. Nice job.


----------



## pbrewster (Jun 12, 2012)

Lol.. " SPARKLE" , that auto correct will get you every time..


----------



## pbrewster (Jun 12, 2012)

*pics of the Epoxy held*





















Ok guys looks like the epoxy did what it was supposed to do, I did not try testing the bonding strength because if it comes apart it will just *¥«** off, an the rack won't be supporting any type of weight. I'm fixing to spackle in the gaps, I know I've gotten suggestions from a couple of fellow AT`ers, that I should leave the gaps as they are for future conversations of the way it happened, but the OCD in me will just eat away at me if I don't try a completely repair the break. I will post more pics after I fill in the gaps with spackle an lightly sand the area.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

looks good so far !! There is a product that taxis use called skull pal (sp) that is bone white and hardens probably help hold even better and definately stronger than spackle


----------



## pbrewster (Jun 12, 2012)

*pic 1st application of spackle*









Okay gonna let this 1st application of spackle cure, then sand it, an see how it looks an decide if it will need another application of spackle. Thanks for the recommendation "Oracher" but just gonna roll with the spackle since I already had it at the house plus to save a lil money,more pics to follow as I progress with the project..


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

No problem looks good so far


----------



## pbrewster (Jun 12, 2012)

*1st sanding on spackle*





















Alright got the 1st sanding done, looks really good, I may apply a little more spackle in a couple low spots in the break, not much though, I'm pretty impressed in how this is coming along, an to think I considered purchasing one of the fake skulls an then screwing the antlers on to it. I'm still kicking around a few ideas on how I want to paint the finished product. I'm open to suggestions now understand I am in NO way a professional painter, I'm just wanting to do something out of the box on this one being how the came to be, I wish I'd gotten this hunt on film it unfolded so quick, I can still see this buck going across the creek, up the side of the hill then tumbling backward back down, it was classic, 3mins before I shot him I had just arrowed his girlfriend he was trailing, I was watching her through my binos when not 10yards from I looked down an he was standing broadside looking for her,I had reach into my pack where I always stow my quiver, get another arrow out nock,this whole he's standing there looking for his girlfriend,(which was laying only 25yards in front of him in some brush) oblivious to the fact I'm even there, there I started to draw my bow then he turned to head back from where he came once he turned completely around I settled the pin on the pumping station an released the arrow, perfect heart shot, he took off like a bat at of hell, an that's where the story ends... God I love bowhunting, there's nothing better..... Well I'll keep this thread going through completion.....


----------



## jmorgan41480 (Jun 8, 2012)

Looking good man. Keep up the good work and keep updating this thread


----------



## Rockjock (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks Great


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

That looks great. I wouldn't do a thing further than mount it on a plaque. Great job.


----------



## pbrewster (Jun 12, 2012)

*pic of this deer at recovery*









Here is this only pic I have of this buck, it was a terrible night (weather) an as normal I was by myself, pic taken with my cellphone. Oh well you can zoom in an see the break (fuzzy focus).I added a a second application of spackle an sanded it down looks really good.I'm now at a crossroad as to how to finish it off paint it or bleach it. ???


----------

